# New sailor in Seattle



## evb (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola amigos,

Trying to get my feet wet in sailing. Seem to be tons of opportunities in Seattle, so I'm doin' my best to capitalize.

Eric


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Oh Joy's out for quite a while but I'm sure others will extend invites. Do yourself a favor and get a good set of foulies.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Plenty of Puget Sound sailors on this board... I'm sure you'll hear from them.

Welcome!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Here he is sailing this weekend:

















Thanks for crewing this race this past weekend


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Welcome aboard, 

at least you are better looking than the skipper of HG! per wife and duaghters of course! hee hee

marty


----------



## evb (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm really looking forward to gaining more experience.



CharlieCobra said:


> Welcome aboard. Oh Joy's out for quite a while but I'm sure others will extend invites. Do yourself a favor and get a good set of foulies.


As for the foulies, I happened across a helly hansen sale last year and picked up a drysuit and kevlar bib pants on the cheap. Stoked to use 'em.



artbyjody said:


> Thanks for crewing this race this past weekend


Sure thing. Hopefully we'll get some wind in the future. . .

Eric


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

HHe is ambidexterous, can handle both cans and bottles.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Eric.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Eric:

Also, welcome to Sailnet. 

Jody's boat is more interesting than mine, but I'll see if I can get you out sailing when work slows down for me.

How do you feel about cold and rain?

Seriously.

David


----------



## evb (Nov 9, 2008)

fuddless said:


> HHe is ambidexterous, can handle both cans and bottles.
> 
> Welcome aboard.


Yup, perhaps the most important thing I've learned in college.



teshannon said:


> Welcome to Sailnet Eric.


Thanks!



djodenda said:


> Eric:
> 
> Also, welcome to Sailnet.
> 
> ...


David, thanks for the offer. Goin' out in the slop sounds good to me.

Eric


----------

